# Fight back the scammers!!!!



## swolesearcher (Mar 18, 2014)

ScammerSpammer Home - Fight Back Now!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 19, 2014)

How does this work?


----------



## frizzlefry (Mar 19, 2014)

It floods the scammers email with bogus junk so that they spend time sorting through them.  They will just abandon the email address and start a new one.  Cool idea.


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 19, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> How does this work?



When a scammer sends out emails he/she sits by their email waiting for a reply from some sucker! What ScammerSpammer does is clogs up the scammers email with a random number of pointless and complete nonsense emails that contain NOTHING meaningful except for the subject line. This will cause the scammer to waste time sorting through all these Emails in the hope of finding one sucker. In most cases the scammer will simply abandon the Email account and move on and create another Email address to try scamming from. So if some poor sap did send his personal account information to the scammer it will most likely go unnoticed in the sea of ScammerSpammer Email that has clogged his/her Email address. This is why it is important to enter the subject exactly as it is in the scam email you received. If the scammer sees subjects like: "I hate Spam" or "Shame on you" it will just get deleted without being read. The goal is to fill the mailbox with emails that seem legitimate which will force the scammer to either go through EVERY email or abandon the account.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 19, 2014)

Awesome tool.  I will be using this.


----------



## BigBob (Mar 20, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 21, 2014)

LOL.. So everytime I have to enter the email at this site I want to mess with.?  Seem like id be on all day long and have no time for life..  lol.


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 21, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> LOL.. So everytime I have to enter the email at this site I want to mess with.?  Seem like id be on all day long and have no time for life..  lol.



lmao yes you have to enter the email of the scammer you want to spam and also remember to put a subject like the one he used to contact you so the email will look real and he`ll go all day long deleting emails. :lightbulb:


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 22, 2014)

So I could do this to my bosses email?


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 22, 2014)

Never mind:

Due to misuse and abuse of this system ALL attacks will now be investigated and approved by an administrator.


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 22, 2014)

I think you can still do it.. how would the admin know if you are abusing or not.. I say let's try daniel


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 22, 2014)

Interesting....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 22, 2014)

Secretary wanted asap..44DD and 6% bodyfat to anti spam for a yetty..wage:  free room and bored nightly..


----------



## rocco-x (Apr 2, 2014)

so this will work with any email sent to you,esp the ones claiming you have millions of dollars waiting for you in some off shore account or the women that say they just saw your pic and wanna freak with you lol?! it's worth the time and effort to sit here all day and spam them back!


----------



## rocco-x (Apr 2, 2014)

i tried to hit the directions highlighted as "here" but it keeps bringing me to a map-quest type of free download.is there something i'm doing wrong here?


----------



## TheChosen1 (Apr 14, 2014)

I tried but the email that I used looks fake and they don't believe it. Well, I can't wait to try it soon with a better email from a scammer.


----------



## TheChosen1 (Apr 14, 2014)

rocco-x said:


> so this will work with any email sent to you,esp the ones claiming you have millions of dollars waiting for you in some off shore account or the women that say they just saw your pic and wanna freak with you lol?! it's worth the time and effort to sit here all day and spam them back!



It don't work with every email. I had a fake loan email come from o18e.com and the site wouldn't accept it. I guess it was a fake addy but nothing that I can do with it.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 29, 2014)

Damn it domain expired I was trying to spam someone who sent me an email to a post on craigslist. I was trying to sale some furniture damn it


----------



## jwgibbons (Jun 11, 2014)

This is awesome


----------



## rebhchad (Jun 11, 2014)

this could come in handy!! and is funny as shit!! should teach them fuck sticks!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 11, 2014)

Nope the sites down tried it a couple weeks back when I was trying to sale so furniture and the Craigslist spammers wouldn't leave me alone


----------

